
Show HN: Command line tool to validate HTML5 files - zween
https://github.com/svenkreiss/html5validator
======
johnhenry
Interesting. How would you compare and contrast this to something like HTML
Tidy? ([http://www.html-tidy.org/](http://www.html-tidy.org/))?

~~~
zween
HTML Tidy seems like a powerful tool although I am having a hard time to find
from their docs whether they do simple validation (I guess it does given that
you ask the question).

This html5validator gives you a simple yes/no answer whether some files are
HTML5 valid. It is based on the same backend that powers
[https://html5.validator.nu/](https://html5.validator.nu/).

It can be integrated in continuous integration. The README contains example
configurations for TravisCI and CircleCI.

~~~
johnhenry
I think the continuous integration is key to emphasise. HTML Tidy does
validation as its default action (tidy <html file>), but unlike this, it
doesn't seem to be able to target an entire directory (html5validator --root
<directory of html files>), so there's another difference there.

